# HDMI Issues with VIZIO E400i-B2 40" 1080p LED Smart HDTV



## valhom (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi guys. I just purchased this from Walmart this evening. I watch movies and tv shows with my kindle fire hd tablet, and I have this hdmi cord that connects to one of the ports on the tablet to the hdmi port on a hdtv; so it shows the tablet display onto the tv screen, along with the audio. It works and shows everything for a little bit, then it cuts out for a second to a black screen, then back again on the vizio television. It does it repeatedly. Like for so many seconds it plays fine and I think it's finally fixed, then it goes to a black screen for a second then comes back. It's very annoying and frustrating trying to watch something and this happens. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Should I buy a new HDMI cable? Or what do you think? Thank you.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome. 

I'd definitely try a new cable before going any further. What you describe are classic symptoms of a cable that's gone bad.


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

*HDMI signal to computer fades and distorted*

I have a Dell windows desktop with windows 7 home premium. I hooked up a HDMI cable from the HDMI output of the computer to my TV through my Pioneer audio video amplifier. The HDMI cable goes from the computer output, to the input of the Pioneer audio video amplifier then from the output of the Pioneer audio video amplifier to the TV via all HDMI cables. I got it to work and got a beautiful high definition picture from the computer to the TV. Then something strange happened. The picture on the TV became snowy and faded in and out and sometimes the picture from the computer would be there but then it would come on the TV but the picture would be inverted off colors. I called Dell about it and they went into the computer remotely and made some software changes. At that point I thought the problem was corrected. It was working for a while then the problem came back again. It seems like whenever there is a windows update required or when the registry is affected in some way or another the picture goes off.

Does anyone have any idea what causes this kind of problem? I am trying to prevent this problem from happening intermittently. Do you think it is a software problem or possibly a hardware problem with the video card? Dell did not think it was a hardware problem. Please offer some suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HDMI signal to computer fades and distorted*

HDMI typically works or it doesn't. I've never seen an image change as you noted above.

Ensure the desktop resolution is set to the native resolution of the TV.

Manually update/reinstall the video drivers.

Try connecting the computer directly to the TV (ie: not through the receiver).


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I am experiencing a similar problem with my HDMI output hookup from my Dell Windows 7 home premium desktop computer to my Pioneer audio/video VSX-23-TXH amplifier HDMI input then HDMI output from my pioneer audio/video receiver to my Mitsubishi high definition 837 series television HDMI input. The problem is that the picture from the computer keeps fading out on the TV. When it does this, I have to unplug the HDMI cable from the audio/video amplifier input and then plug it back in to get the picture back again. There generally is a two second delay for the picture to appear on the TV from all modes of the Pioneer receiver which is normal but on this particular mode the HDMI input is not working properly. I am running a 20 foot HDMI cable from the output of the computer to the amplifier HDMI input of the amplifier and I'm beginning to wonder if the long length of the cable is causing the problem. I'm also wondering if I should consider running it through an HDMI amplifed powered splitter to give the cable more juice so that the amplifier could catch the proper resolution by being amplified. 

Can someone on this forum offer any advice to correct this problem. It seems like the problem is coming from the Pioneer amplifier possibly because the HDMI cable run is much too long for the Pioneer amp to recognize the proper resolution output from the computer.

Please also refer to my other post which is on the Video Card forum which is titled "HDMI computer output signal to TV is not working" for additional information on this problem. Please provide some suggestions to resolve this problem. Thanks so much to the forum members for any help and suggestions that can be offered to resolve this problem. I am really stumped on this one.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Topics merged.

Please don't post the same question in multiple boards. ONE topic per issue is sufficient.


----------

